# Hemorrhoidectomy, single external hemorrhoid



## FLSJarrel (Jun 8, 2011)

Has anyone heard of this?  The CPT book states to use 46999 unlisted procedure, anus code for hemorrhoidectomy of a single external hemorrhoid.  However, the patient has Medical Assistance which will not accept or recognize this code.  If anyone else has come accross this, what was your solution?


----------



## surgonc87 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have an idea, since they do not recognize such code as CPT book advise of per scenario, try using 46250 with mod 52..code does take 52, not sure if medical assistance follows CMC guildlines as they would not take 52.

MS


----------



## FLSJarrel (Jun 9, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea.  I will bill it that way & see what happens.  Thanks.


----------

